# G3 1756 questions



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

Trying to get a cheap light set up. Looking into getting the tuff led lights on amazon and rigging something up. Does anyone have any pictures of a cheap set up on a boat similar to mine?


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)

The 1756 is a fine rig for floundering with. Unfortunately most have an elevated platform build that is approximately 6" wider than the bow. This allows more room and the lights to be recessed.


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

Define cheap


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

*I have a 16 / 48 G3 not cheap though about 430. for these two 400 watt HPS*

I still might have to put my two 150s on the side


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

jsh1904 said:


> Define cheap


Did you get your rails done yet? you can stop by and check mine out anytime


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Cheap and boats never go together. 
But here goes.
Sheet of Plywood 
SS Sheet Metal Screws 
Some Wire
Cut plywood to fit front of boat, mount lights to plywood screw plywood to boat run wires to battery.
That's about as cheap as it gets unless you use clamp on lights then you don't need the plywood or the screws


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

GIggaMon said:


> Did you get your rails done yet? you can stop by and check mine out anytime


He's looking for somebody to weld it up for him. 

Josh get Don's number from Stinky he does Alum.


----------



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

I was thinking about a couple 100 bucks. But I could squeeze a little more out if I needed to


----------



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

GIggaMon said:


> I still might have to put my two 150s on the side


That's a pretty nice set up


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

Flounder9.75 said:


> Cheap and boats never go together.
> But here goes.
> Sheet of Plywood
> SS Sheet Metal Screws
> ...



Damn Marc, stop trying to get him laughed back to the dock with that ghetto rig.


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

GIggaMon said:


> Did you get your rails done yet? you can stop by and check mine out anytime


 

I talked to the guy that did yours and have to call him back today so he can look at it. I have a pretty simple idea that I need to run by him but it means I have to take the boat over today so he can assess it. 


Marc,

Text me a picture of those mounts that Don welded up for you. I'm going to use that same concept but then have 2 rails welded that I can slide in and tighten up with a few set screws.


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh yeah, to answer the original post...


You could get by with some 27w LED'S @ $17ish each. I would say 6 of them. Then you need to mount them and that is going to vary based on how much you want to spend. I should be getting an estimate on mine today (the 18ft g3) and I'll let ya know.


----------



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks! That would be helpful!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

This the set up I had on my last boat. It was made to slip on and off easily and was held on with just a couple of bungee cords


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

For some reason I thought your new bases were welded to your boat Marc. Trying to figure out hoe to set these lights up is stressing me out.


----------

